# next year? What are you doing/curriculum you're using?



## cindy-e

Are you ready to think about next year yet? L!

What curricula are you using and what are your plans for next year? 

Here is our plan...

We will still do block learning next year, I think. We will continue to use the king's meadow curriculum for history/literature/humanities for jh and high school for the kids. And veritas press for history for the elementary kids.

Thinkwell is going well for science and math, so we will keep doing that. Though I think it's time for my oldest to go to do some of his math at college. I don't want to teach calculus at home! 

We're doing logic/rhetoric in place of english in high school with an sat vocab and writing component, and IEW writing with Shurley style grammar and editing/vocabulary out of their history and reading books for elementary school. 

Some of my kids still have some Latin to do, some are finished and will move on to the modern language of their choice. 

We will continue to do the running/pe program we have been doing and we will also keep up the music lessons. 

SO, remember that the school district pays for a lot of this stuff. I am really lucky that way. That gives me options I would not otherwise have. 

Cindyc.


----------



## jamala

My 5 year old will be doing ABEKA kinder. work, and K-5 work at our homeschool co-op, apologia botony. 
My 8th grader will be doing Easy Grammar plus and Easy grammar ultimate, wordly wise for vocabulary/spelling. Saxon Alg. 1/2. Apologia science. Abeka history. Abkea health. Discover science at our homeschool co-op
My 10th grader will be doing Apologia Marine biology, apologia chemistry, Abeka history, Discover science at co-op. Easy Grammar Plus and Easy grammar ultimate. Wordly wise 3000 for vocab./spelling. Teaching textbooks geometry.

They all do PE and music lessons and literature but we use our own curriculum for that.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

My last child will be a senior.......
I am not sure what direction we will go. She is taking the SAT this saturday and the ACT in June.....
She is brilliant on the computer, especially in the graphic / video arts. She is interested in photography (doing it for 4-H this year).

She HATES math. OMGosh I am so sick of that fight.

I will need to sit down and spend a day trying to figure it all out. Our homeschool convention is in a month, and I have to start scheduling her soon, as we begin the school year the first monday in August.


----------



## ovsfarm

We do eclectic style homeschooling, so I pick and choose among the various options to find things that will work for us.

For 8th grade I have selected:
Learning Language Arts through Literature (grey book) for grammar, spelling, and reading comprehension
Institute for Excellence in Writing for composition
Vocabulary from Classical Roots for vocab and PSAT prep
Math U See PreAlgebra plus a textbook review of all math functions up to that point
Thinking Toolbox and Media Literacy for Logic
Exploration Education Advanced Intermediate Physics for science
A unit study on Golden Ages of Ancient Civilizations for one semester of history
A unit study on Colonial America for the other semester of history
Avancemos! 1B for Spanish
An intensive art unit study (to help dd decide if she really is interested in graphic arts as a possible career)

Music, home ec, and phys ed classes will be done less formally than we have in the past, during the afternoons after the more formal studies are done for the day.

A couple of things, like our big math review and history semesters, are a little strange. But I have specific curricula I want to use for math and history for high school and both are 4 year comprehensive programs. So I am kind of marking time this year so I can start them with dd's freshman year. I figured a great math review of everything to date could only help prepare for high school algebra and the history topics include how primitive people were able to create elevated societies and also how our own society began. 

I'm excited! (I always get this way about the upcoming school year!)


----------



## Quiver0f10

We will pretty miuch stick with what we are doign this year. We use TOG for history, My younger ones use CLE for math, my 8th grader uses Saxon and my two highschoolers use Teaching textbooks. We use IEW for writing, SWR for spelling and for english the younger ones will use Writing With ease and First language Lessons and my older ones will use CLE. For science my older ones use Apologia and my younger ones follow what ever interest them.


----------



## redbudlane

My oldest son took his GED this spring so he will be going to a local community college for Agri Business Management next year.

We used SOS this year but next year we are going back to Sonlight, my kids love to read and I really feel like I can connect better with them using this curriculum. 

For Math the 15 yo will be doing Math-U-See Geometry, the two older boys have always done very well with MUS. The 13 yo, HATES math and struggles with it. We tried out Horizons this year and started with the 3rd grade level. He is doing very well and it has really jumped his confidence level. I'm hoping to catch up some next year but we will take it as it comes. 

The 15 yo is going to do Apologia Chemistry, I'm a little worried that it might be too hard but we have exhausted Biology already. We are using Apologia's younger books on Botany and Plants for the 13 yo. We will do one semester each and really explore the subjects. 

I have already started gathering supplies/books and putting together some lesson plans. We usually start around the first week in August, it's too hot to do anything outside by then anyway.


----------



## Cheryl in SD

BiblioPlan, Year 1, Ancients for history, writing, literature & Bible for everyone.

Apologia Chemistry for the 16 yo twins. Physical Science for the 14 yo. Abeka science for 8 & 12 yo supplemmented with Consideringg God's Creation.

Building Better English 7, 9, & 11 grades (1958 editions, public school text) for everyone but youngest, she gets Language for Daily Use 4th grade (1959 edition). Abeka Vocabulary & Spelling for all the older kids, CLE spelling for youngest. Pentime for handwriting for youngest two.

I use Singapore through 6th grade & Bob Jones for 7th & up for math. Next year is 7th grade, Algebra & Geometry. Also giving three oldest a business math/bookkeeping course called E Z Business Math/Bookkeeping.

9th grader wants Spanish, twins will continue Sign Language. The twins are still deciding on another elective.

The younger three are doing a Bible Survey course (have) and the twins need a Bible doctrines course (still looking).


----------



## joyfulheart

cant decide between the newest Heart of Dakota or Geo Matters Pathways unit....

decisions, decisions.....


----------



## BlueberryChick

joyfulheart said:


> cant decide between the newest Heart of Dakota or Geo Matters Pathways unit....
> 
> decisions, decisions.....


I've never heard of Geo Matters before. Have you used it in the past? 

I looked at their website and it looks really good; is it complete except for math?


----------



## foaly

Staying with Saxon Math to the end. Love it!

Will be trying Easy Grammar instead of Lifepacs.

Interested to get BJUPress distance learning DVD for science. My boys are visual learners and I want to see if this will keep their attention. Kind of an expensive experiment at around $400 but.......

Using the reading list on Ambleside Online for literature and history, although also incorporating "Story of the World" activities that fit with our history readings.


----------



## joyfulheart

BlueberryChick said:


> I've never heard of Geo Matters before. Have you used it in the past?
> 
> I looked at their website and it looks really good; is it complete except for math?


yep. I do like it. It's good for me because I have 3 boys different ages, and all 3 on one program is awesome.

We use our own grammar and spelling (they do have it there, I like mine better)
We use our own math.

There are a few times I'm confused, but I'm easily confused. Almost like you need to be a more experienced homeschooler to get it to flow easier? (I do need it in basic basic terms, LOL) I will say every time I didn't understand, they have always answered my phone calls or emails to help. I do love the reading materials and history books-- perfect for my kids. Love the geography too.

I supplement their science. It's a bit boring at times, and my kids like doing electricity units (and other units)

I started out on HOD and LOVED it, even though I felt like it was almost too light (do not feel pathways was too light at all!). I also sometimes felt OVERWHELMED by the "PREACHY" style of HOD. Don't get me wrong, we are a Christian home that love the Christian materials and studies, but sometimes it was SOOOO much, that I almost wanted a break from the preaching! (it is in EVERY subject, over and over and over....) I switched when we got to HOD Preparing... We hated that one, no idea why, other than didn't like the time period covered. Switched to Pathways and was happy.... 

HOD has made changes that I actually like for the Resurrection unit, so I'm trying to decide if I should go back or stay with Pathways.
Not sure what I am going to do!

_
(and I still need to argue for the next school year with hubby to get him to agree to another year of homeschooling. uugh. Prayers would be appreciated. It's SOOOO difficult and annoying, and exhausting to get him to agree. He probably will, eventually, but it' sure would be nice to have his support to continue the homeschooling thing!) PLEASE PRAY!!!_

sorry I typed so much! LOL


----------



## BlueberryChick

joufulheart, thanks for the information! I'm seriously considering Geo Matters now.

To answer the OP, I'm still considering KONOS (yes, the one I was pretty sure I didn't want to use :teehee, but Geo Matters looks really good.

Math will be either BJU or Saxon.
Spelling will be included with the curriculum, and I will supplement with Spelling Power (which I already have).


ETA: Joyfulheart, I'll be praying for you. My husband is not really involved in our homeschooling, but is very supportive and totally on board with it.


----------



## mammabooh

I'm not exactly sure what we'll be doing next year, but I can assure you that it won't be the same curriculum that we used this year. It was utterly horrid.


----------



## bajiay

Has anyone here used A2 curriculum? Thoughts?


----------



## joyfulheart

please tell me what you used-- I'm spending the day surfing new curricul.um. 

What I thought was good, my boys have begged me not use again.
LOL


----------



## foaly

Mammabooh--I'd also like to know what you used. If a HS mom thinks a particular curriculum is horrid, that is something I need to know about. I've wasted money on bad curriculum in the past (as I am sure most moms have) and don't want to do that again.


----------



## Ohio dreamer

We are going to do a mix. Switched on Schoolhouse, Rod and Staff, Apologia,All about Spelling (I can say enough good about this one!) and KONOS. One week out of every month we will put SOS on hold and have a week long unit study on something from one of the KONOS books. We will constantly keep up with All About Spelling and our Rod and Staff math as well as DS's Apologia Co-op. I'm hoping this will lower mom and kid burnout!


----------



## mommathea

mammabooh said:


> I'm not exactly sure what we'll be doing next year, but I can assure you that it won't be the same curriculum that we used this year. It was utterly horrid.



You and me both.
I used AlphaOmega for my 2nd grader. It was horrible, full of false facts, misleading facts, and dumbed down material. 

This year we're doing 1st grade and 3rd grade ABeka.


----------



## mammabooh

It was Alpha Omega Lifepacs for 3rd grade. It seriously seemed like it was written by a 7th grader. I want to do Abeka next year, but now I'm afraid that our son won't be able to start with the 4th grade curriculum (because everyone I've talked to says that it is a year ahead). I really wish there was a placement test for Abeka. There isn't...is there?

edited to add that I MIGHT want to do Abeka next year...not that I AM going to. I really wish it had more info on-line.


----------



## jamala

Mammabooh, I have the entire sets of ABEKA from grade 5 to grade 9. If you need any info. off of those let me know and I will pull them out and look for you. I didn't find it to be a year ahead at all for my kids. In fact they found it boring and very slow. My son (age 15) loves their history (I hate it) and my daughter (age 12) loves their health-- but other than that we are moving on to other curriculums this year.


----------



## mommathea

mammabooh said:


> It was Alpha Omega Lifepacs for 3rd grade. It seriously seemed like it was written by a 7th grader. I want to do Abeka next year, but now I'm afraid that our son won't be able to start with the 4th grade curriculum (because everyone I've talked to says that it is a year ahead). I really wish there was a placement test for Abeka. There isn't...is there?
> 
> edited to add that I MIGHT want to do Abeka next year...not that I AM going to. I really wish it had more info on-line.



looks like we're in the same boat. your a year ahead.
I totally agree about it seeming like it was written by a 7th grader.
We've decided on Abeka. I looked at the books and they do seem more advanced than the lifepacs, but I'm thinking with homeschooling we can take it a little slower till he gets the hang of the harder work. And we're doing some math and language worksheets over the summer to keep him heading to the grade level where he needs to be.


----------



## ovsfarm

We used Abeka for dd in the early grades and it was fine. However, I thought it to be quite repetitive and suspect that much of it may have been designed primarily for the Christian school market rather than the homeschool market. By 2nd grade it had reached a point where dd felt like all the repetition was a punishment rather than a challenge, so we changed to other curricula.

I'm sure the Abeka would work fine for some families, just not ours. If you are interested in it, do keep in mind that there is a booming market in used Abeka materials, so you could try out various things without major financial risk. Do ask about the ISBN number or identification number before buying used though, because some of it is quite old, having been dumped on the market by Christian schools that updated their material. That doesn't matter so much with math or phonics but could be a problem with science and maybe health or other subjects.


----------



## cindy-e

ovsfarm said:


> We used Abeka for dd in the early grades and it was fine. However, I thought it to be quite repetitive and suspect that much of it may have been designed primarily for the Christian school market rather than the homeschool market.


That's true. It was. Now, this is purely conjecture, and there are (I'm sure) kids who did great etc... but the two families I have known who did Abeka all the way through school from K-12 ended up forced to allow their kids to take a gap year because the SAT scores were so low that they didn't stand a chance of getting into the schools they wanted to go to, let alone getting scholarships. And these were bright kids with diligent parents. These kids did all the repetition, used the curriculum the way it was meant to be used.

Based on that observation alone, I never gave Abeka any serious consideration. I remember long ago when I started schooling my kids Abeka used to be considered not very academically challenging, just a lot of busy work. Now people seem to have respect for it as a curriculum that is "good". Maybe something has changed? 

Anyway, good luck. When my kids were that age, and I felt I needed a curriculum, I used Sonlight. I just bought the teachers manual and then got the books from the library so that it wasn't so expensive, but then I remember that it wasn't any more exensive than Abeka anyway. And it was engaging, interesting, and considered to be academically challenging. All of the kids that I have known who have used sonlight all the way through have scored very, very well on the SATs and ACTs and have gone on to the college of their choice with at least some scholarhship offerings. 

Again, it's all anecdotal, so who really knows? But that is just my observation for what it's worth. =0) 

Good luck! 

Cindyc.


----------



## Cashs Cowgirl

We're sticking with Sonlight core 6 and 7 for the next year and a half for daughter and 2 yrs for son. The kids love most of the books they read (no one ever likes it all, lol) and we love the way many are tied to what they are learning in history. 

Saxon math continued (though dd will be probably be online for math with K-12 as she needs to have a qualified teacher and daily teaching). THough we are using the Dive and Teacher disks with Saxon and that is helping a lot so we may not end up doing K-12...we will see at the end of this school year.

Apologia General Science for my daughter since her math skills are lacking right now to be moving onto Physical Science.

Ds will do Sonlight science 6. He likes the learning style. 

They both do the language arts with sonlight and I add in Wordly Wise for grammar. 

They will start Latin this year and a language of their choice, ds wants Mandarin and dd will continue with her Spanish.

That's mostly it for now. Ds is also into Scouts and completes Merit badges as well.


----------

